# Gunnison gorge questions



## Tambetha (Sep 17, 2007)

Have never done Gunny gorge. Do I need permits or camping reservations? How are the rapids? Can you carry rafts or ik s down the Chukar trail? Are there any camps preferable to others? Thanks


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Here's a link to good info about the rapids, permit, etc:

BKM Colorado | Gunnison Gorge National Conservation Area | River Information

The shuttle is long and most use these guys to run it:

Gunnison River Pleasure Park : Services

It is a decent hike down. There's an outfitter with horses that you can hire to take gear down to the river.

List of outfitters (horse pack is at the bottom):

BLM Colorado | Gunnison Gorge National Conservation Area | Outfitters

I've kayaked it several times. Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## brandon_blomquist (Feb 22, 2008)

The majority of the upper rapids are fairly easy; one move and you are through. The more difficult rapids start at the Boulder Gardens and continue through the Narrows. I have run it a few times, and would compare the lower stretch to Shoshone in difficulty. However, I have never been there when the flows are greater than 1500, so depending on when you go will determine how useful this info is to you.

Using Imaciag's info will be of great use to you. The first time I ran Gunny Gorge, I actually carried the BLM descriptions of the rapids with me. They add a little hype to the intensity of the rapids (in my opinion), but considering the difficulty of a rescue, I can see why the would do so.

The hike isn't terrible - probably a little over a mile. Last time I checked, the shuttle was around $75/vehicle. If you are going to arrange a shuttle, make sure to do so in advance and check in before you head down to Chukar. We tried to get in touch with Leroy at Pleasure Park to run shuttle after half of our party bailed, and the number had been disconnected.

Hope this helps....


----------



## Flush (Apr 22, 2009)

Has anyone been sliding down chuckar trail road recently? I'm thinkin it's been dry enough the last few, the road should be good?


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

Not to hijack but assuming you have the right vehicle how far down the trail can you get? The BLM site above says it's "wilderness" which means no vehicles but from what others have said it sounds like you can drive down. 

So what's the scoop?


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*....chukar road....*

rode motos over there last sunday...chukar is dry.....you can only drive chukar road til the campground/trail head...then it is time to hike down.....it's about 40 minutes on a much improved 4-wheel road....enjoy....let me know when you may go as i could meet you at leroy's...you could use my truck to get to chukar trail head...then it will be there for me when i come out of the upper section....milo 970-275-1890 or [email protected]


----------



## rmathis27 (Apr 2, 2008)

Floated Gunny Gorge yesterday. Road is dry (which by the way is a what we call a cherrystem into the wilderness). The Gunnison Gorge IS a capital W Wilderness area. The road leads you to the trailhead. The horse packer does not start till middle of May, but it depends. The descriptions of the rapids are written not with hype, but with the lower experienced boater in mind. Almost all are class 3 at regular flows. Permits are self issuing at the trailhead. $3 per person for a day trip, $10 per person for an overnight, and $15 per person for 2 nights. Good campsites are Buttermilk, Ute 2, Caddis Camp, Boulder Garden, and T-****. Hope this helps


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

Carrying rafts down Chuckar trail is possible but some have complained of knee problems since then. Carrying duckies and kayaks down is preferrable. The shuttle and carry down take more time than you would think so sleeping at the trailhead is a good idea.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

jeffsssmith said:


> Carrying rafts down Chuckar trail is possible but some have complained of knee problems since then. Carrying duckies and kayaks down is preferrable. The shuttle and carry down take more time than you would think so sleeping at the trailhead is a good idea.


I've done the hike in the middle of the night and don't recommend this. Bring a fishing pole and the shuttle is worth the money.


----------



## Newty (Mar 31, 2009)

I have always driven the shuttle myself, not too bad. It is a beautiful canyon, definitely spend a night. If you meet a ranger named rooster ask him to tell you about the Immodium AD Bandits. That's Me.


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

jeffsssmith said:


> Carrying rafts down Chuckar trail is possible but some have complained of knee problems since then. Carrying duckies and kayaks down is preferrable. The shuttle and carry down take more time than you would think so sleeping at the trailhead is a good idea.


 
Anyone ever tried using a deflated wheelbarrow to carry a deflated raft down the trail? You could always take it back up to your vehicle after you were done.


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

WestSlopeWW said:


> Anyone ever tried using a deflated wheelbarrow to carry a deflated raft down the trail? You could always take it back up to your vehicle after you were done.


 How do you deflate a wheelbarrow? Assuming that you mean the tire but why would you want to do that?


----------



## Ponderosa (Jan 25, 2008)

jeffsssmith said:


> How do you deflate a wheelbarrow? Assuming that you mean the tire but why would you want to do that?


Probably a typo, but doesn't really matter as wheels aren't allowed in Wilderness Areas...gotta hoof it.


----------



## Tiggy (May 17, 2004)

First time I ran GG we only scouted cable? Its a pussycat 

Oh you wanna camp on a 13 mi stretch, Id say backpack and boat on yer' head to hike down otherwise hire das donkeys'


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

WestSlopeWW said:


> Anyone ever tried using a deflated wheelbarrow to carry a deflated raft down the trail? You could always take it back up to your vehicle after you were done.


it's a wilderness area. wheels are not allowed. i saw a couple guys doing this in june once and when they got to the bottom they got long lecture from the rangers at the bottom. i think they got some slack and no ticket but were just lucky.

to be honest, those guys were having a tough time. we passed them on the trail down. besides the not-so-legal side they realized it was a pretty shitty/not very effective idea too.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

rmathis27 said:


> The horse packer does not start till middle of May, but it depends.


you may have to rent his min. of 5 horses for the day but he'll get you down in april too. we were the 1st party to sign the register that year but he got us down there. i heard he was trying to get down in even late march this year because it was so dry then but that's just second hand info.


----------



## rmathis27 (Apr 2, 2008)

upshitscreek said:


> you may have to rent his min. of 5 horses for the day but he'll get you down in april too. we were the 1st party to sign the register that year but he got us down there. i heard he was trying to get down in even late march this year because it was so dry then but that's just second hand info.


Know the packer, he is not running yet. And yes he would probably do a trip for at least 5 horses. However, thats a lot of money for someone who probably just needs a boat and a frame brought down. But whatever, it would be worth a call to him to get the story strait from the horses mouth. 

Really though, the hike is not too brutal, it is definately doable with a few friends and some cold beer. This time of year its cool too, cause you wont see to many other folks and its good wildlife watching.


----------



## Hey Zeus (Mar 19, 2007)

I've used wheel barrows and they worked well. Leroy used to rent the "chukar trucker" back before the wilderness designation. It was a game hauler. It's funny to me that a wheel barrow causes significantly less damage than 5 horses but, whatever it is the rule. Now I carry the shedder on my back and go back pack style. Light and fast. 

The worst method I tried was the "egyptian oar method" We wrapped the boat around the oars and carried it on our shoulders. I swear it almost ripped our heads off once it began to sway. Never again.......


----------



## ds (Sep 30, 2004)

anyone ever spent 2 nights in the gorge? or can you float past the takeout to add an extra day to the trip? would like 3 days, 2 nights on the river..


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

I've used a wheel barrel. Unbolted the bucket and bolted a piece of plywood with a 2x6. Worked great. Packed well. I've heard the rangers use em for trail work.


----------



## Hey Zeus (Mar 19, 2007)

I once saw the BLM flying in a chopper to move stuff around at Ute Park. But, yes officer you're right, it is a wilderness. No mechanized travel.


----------



## Berger (Sep 10, 2004)

I ran the Gunnison Gorge yesterday to see how my kayak would do fully loaded with gear (I'm planning a middle fork trip) and two of the rapids felt like III+ to IV- at 895 cfs. But this is just my opinion. It also seemed like it would be difficult to run rafts down those two due to the lower level. The run was a lot of fun though and I would highly recommend it. The shuttle driver was a super nice guy too, so I think it is worth the money. The road was also bone dry and bumpy as hell.


----------



## rmathis27 (Apr 2, 2008)

DS- Yes you can spend two nights in the Gunny Gorge

Whip- hope you don't continue to use a wheel barrel. Wonder if yours was the one we floated out that was left at the put in. And the Rangers never use them for trail work. Remember it is a designated Wilderness. 

Hey Zeus- You make a good point about the horses vs. wheel barrows, however the horses dont end up at the put in permanently like some of the wheel barrows found at the Chukar put in. Also impacts arent just limited to physical, they include visuals. For some reason or another our fathers of Wilderness made the decision that mechanized use in Wilderness would be a bad idea. Thats how it is folks, traditional use. Understand these questions, as I have asked them too.

Have no idea where the rumor that BLM flies helicopters down in the Gorge. Thats CDOW's deal.

At this level the Gorge is still very runnable by raft and kayak alike. They been doing it at this level and lower for a long time. By the way expect some higher flows in May this year.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

rmathis27 said:


> For some reason or another our fathers of Wilderness made the decision that mechanized use in Wilderness would be a bad idea. .


 
Which of course begs the question, how can a raft which uses the mechanical advantage provided by the ores go through wilderness? Maybe we shouldn’t ask questions we don’t want to know the answer to………


----------



## Hey Zeus (Mar 19, 2007)

I had no idea that people left their wheel barrows. Kinda sad. I've had the shuttle driver wait for it as well as just taking it down the river. That is a truely special place. I used to hike out people's trash but, never had to deal with something that big. 

I have no issue with the rule as I don't need one for a shredder although, I'm not sure how many years my back can handle that.

The helicopter incident my girlfriend and I witnessed a few years ago while staying above Ute Park. I can't confirm DOW or BLM.

One other thing for those going down. A few years ago we were camped at Boulder Garden and a group came floating in saying they registered for it. We spent the night before upstream at Cottonwood so on the register I wrote in big letters "2 nights, Cottonwood and then Boulder Garden" The other group was cool about it as I told them what I did. I even offered for them to stay with us as we were only 2. They chose to leave..... Anyway, what I do now is take a picture of the register. Digital cameras are great.

The Lord's Son


----------



## rmathis27 (Apr 2, 2008)

And of course some exceptions have been made for recreationists (fishing reels, stoves, wrist watches, etc.), but where do you draw the line? There are tons of other easy access rivers to float. This one is tougher. Its all part of the experience.


----------

